# Moving in slow motion



## Cat Dancer (Oct 21, 2007)

Does anyone else ever feel like you're moving in slow motion due to depression? I feel this way. It seems that things literally have slowed down. There's also a "not real" feeling that goes alone with it. It's disconcerting. I feel like I need to speed up and I can't because I'm too tired.


----------



## ladylore (Oct 21, 2007)

I remember that feeling well Janet. I was told by my therapist its not only being numb its also dissociating. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 21, 2007)

These days, I feel like I'm moving in slow motion myself most of the time.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2007)

> I feel like I need to speed up and I can't because I'm too tired.



Do you have more energy in the morning?    I have a burst of energy in the morning and if I don't take advantage of it, I feel the day is going to be far less productive.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Oct 21, 2007)

David Baxter said:


> These days, I feel like I'm moving in slow motion myself most of the time.


Well, I think you have a pretty good excuse. 



			
				Daniel said:
			
		

> Do you have more energy in the morning? I have a burst of energy in the morning and if I don't take advantage of it, I feel the day is going to be far less productive.


Sometimes. Mostly the energy comes later in the day though, if it comes at all. Maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 21, 2007)

> Maybe I'm just getting old.



I don't think so   Though metabolism does goes down as we age, it's very gradual and exercise can keep that in check.    Not to mention there are 75 years olds with the activity level of some 20 year olds.   

Of course, side effects from some medications can increase lethargy.   

Personally, the biggest contributor to my lack of energy is spending too much time surfing the Internet and watching TV.


----------



## ThatLady (Oct 21, 2007)

I agree with ladylore, Janet.  I remember the feeling you're talking about.  I was told it was connected to depression and dissociation.  I did find that talking my way through it helped.  Positive self-talk and finding something to do with myself helped.  Exercise helped a lot ... like walking around the block.  Something that occupied my mind and hands, like a craft, was often helpful.  I think you have to try different things to see what works at a given point in time.

Just hang in there.  I've felt what you're describing, too!  :hug:


----------

